# Basement shower R.I. Home owner style



## skitian (Apr 5, 2011)

H.O. did good with the placement, to bad nothing else was right.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

looks like he lined the fittings up correctly, thats good...


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Traps are overrated anyhow. I love when I see pressure fittings instead of DWV fittings that just screams homeowner.


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

No primer?? Damn. I'd give him some, but I spilled mine...


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

hroark2112 said:


> No primer?? Damn. I'd give him some, but I spilled mine...


Ever use clear primer?


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

No, I have not. Wait, yes I have. 

And you can't prove that I did. :laughing: Or didn't.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

RealLivePlumber said:


> No, I have not. Wait, yes I have.
> 
> And you can't prove that I did. :laughing: Or didn't.


Sure I can, If I can pull the joint apart by hand you didn't. If the pipe breaks apart before pulls apart you did use primer. I hope everyone realises that it's the primer, not the glue that causes the strength of the joint. Glue is basicaly a gap filler the primer is what causes the "solvent weld". Anyone that skips the primer should turn their card in, or didn't have one in the first place. 

I hate that purple crap it looks like garbage. Around here when you see the purple it screams homeowner because you cannot buy clear at a big box only wholesale houses sell clear. I realize some of your codes require the use of tinted primer, I'm just really glad WI doesn't...


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

RW Plumbing said:


> Sure I can, If I can pull the joint apart by hand you didn't. If the pipe breaks apart before pulls apart you did use primer. I hope everyone realises that it's the primer, not the glue that causes the strength of the joint. Glue is basicaly a gap filler the primer is what causes the "solvent weld". Anyone that skips the primer should turn their card in, or didn't have one in the first place.
> 
> I hate that purple crap it looks like garbage. Around here when you see the purple it screams homeowner because you cannot buy clear at a big box only wholesale houses sell clear. I realize some of your codes require the use of tinted primer, I'm just really glad WI doesn't...


I know I've made thousands of glue joints over the years before they made us start using primer, & you couldn't pull mine apart, & they don't' leak. The bonding agent is/was acetone (haven't read a glue can in a long time). If you keep the lid on the can, the acetone doesn't evaporate. The glue's job is to soften up the pipe & fitting so that it melds together somewhat as it cures.
That's what the Weld-On man told me many years ago.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

smoldrn said:


> I know I've made thousands of glue joints over the years before they made us start using primer, & you couldn't pull mine apart, & they don't' leak. The bonding agent is/was acetone (haven't read a glue can in a long time). If you keep the lid on the can, the acetone doesn't evaporate. The glue's job is to soften up the pipe & fitting so that it melds together somewhat as it cures.
> That's what the Weld-On man told me many years ago.


Maybe a better plumber is fixing all the joints you screwed the pooch on...:whistling2:

Acetone? Funny but I don't see it on the MSDS Sheet...
http://herchem.com/msds/MSDS70_purple_PVC_prim.pdf


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

Redwood said:


> Maybe a better plumber is fixing all the joints you screwed the pooch on...:whistling2:
> 
> Acetone? Funny but I don't see it on the MSDS Sheet...
> http://herchem.com/msds/MSDS70_purple_PVC_prim.pdf


I believe he was referring to the VOC commonly known as Methyl Ethyl Ketone, or M.E.K for short. Highly toxic, highly flammable. I believe it has been used as rocket fuel in the past, but I'm not 100% sure

And funny that you mention it Redwood, as I do see acetone on the MSDS sheet you posted


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Redwood said:


> Acetone? Funny but I don't see it on the MSDS Sheet...
> http://herchem.com/msds/MSDS70_purple_PVC_prim.pdf


 
its there 1000PPM Acetone , time to go the eye doc red. :cool2:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

sikxsevn said:


> And funny that you mention it Redwood, as I do see acetone on the MSDS sheet you posted





GREENPLUM said:


> its there 1000PPM Acetone , time to go the eye doc red. :cool2:


Or, maybe stop waking up in the middle of the night and thinking I can see and comprehend enough to do anything more than make a 1/2 stupid post....

I'll stand by the other part...
If you aren't priming before cement someone is going to be fixing those joins behind you...


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

sikxsevn said:


> I believe he was referring to the VOC commonly known as Methyl Ethyl Ketone, or M.E.K for short. Highly toxic, highly flammable. I believe it has been used as rocket fuel in the past, but I'm not 100% sure
> 
> And funny that you mention it Redwood, as I do see acetone on the MSDS sheet you posted


I see the acetone on the sheet also.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I see the acetone on the sheet also.


Yea you're 5 hours late with your highly informative post... :laughing:

See post 12...


----------

